# Need Vest & Collar for stubborn catch dog



## JSonn (Sep 17, 2011)

I have tried many cut vest brands and none seem to work on my catch dog. His movement is so restricted in the front legs and torso he doesnt even budge when I vest him up, refusing to move once I take it off he's good to go. 

I am looking for options like 3/4, half, strike vest designs, maybe even some custom work done- need larger leg openings. My dog is very agile and hate to put a vest on him that hinders his greatest skill. But then again, every time he takes one down my heart is in my stomach waiting for the day he gets cut beyond repair.

I am really tired of wasting money, is it time to just custom build my own?


----------



## hawg dawg (Sep 17, 2011)

JSonn said:


> I have tried many cut vest brands and none seem to work on my catch dog. His movement is so restricted in the front legs and torso he doesnt even budge when I vest him up, refusing to move once I take it off he's good to go.
> 
> I am looking for options like 3/4, half, strike vest designs, maybe even some custom work done- need larger leg openings. My dog is very agile and hate to put a vest on him that hinders his greatest skill. But then again, every time he takes one down my heart is in my stomach waiting for the day he gets cut beyond repair.
> 
> I am really tired of wasting money, is it time to just custom build my own?



I dont want to sound like a know it all, but I have seen that several times. He is freaked out by the vest. Put it back on him for a couple of days he will get used to it. Hope this helps. Let me know.
I have seen dogs that would lose all balance because of a vest they were not used to wearing.


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 17, 2011)

X2  let him wear it around the yard for a bit until he is better with it.  Let him get used to it there not in the woods...just to be clear hawg dawg knows more than I do


----------



## JSonn (Sep 18, 2011)

I think it's beyond him just freaking out with it on, many of them do not fit proper since he is not a usual breed that vests are made for. 

he will just stand there for hours on end if I let him, tail between his legs, shaking until I take it off. 

I certainly would not want to wear a piece of clothing that does not fit properly and eventually hurts to even walk in.


----------



## markhammett (Sep 18, 2011)

Not sure this will help but I use bay head vest they are thinner and have good leg openings but don't provide as much protection as some but allow the dog to move.  Some dogs just don't wanna wear them and I think you have prob already got the best advice I'd put it on an let him wear it in the kennel or on the chain a couple days.  What brands have you tried?b


----------



## Jester896 (Sep 18, 2011)

have you tried putting a long lead on him and seeing if he will move with it on or come to you maybe coax him a little with the lead..pulling


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 19, 2011)

If the vest does not fit that is one thing but if the dog is just not used to it that is not hard to fix. Next time you take the dog hunting wait till the others start baying hard then vest your cd and turn him loose. Every one i have will break his neck to get to a bay and they miraculously forget about that vest.


----------



## hawg dawg (Sep 19, 2011)

What kind of dog is it?


----------



## hog head (Sep 19, 2011)

might not be tha vest mite b tha dog som dog just dont like em


----------



## Florida Curdog (Sep 19, 2011)

Just don't use one. Problem solved


----------



## JSonn (Oct 2, 2011)

I talked to Greg over at BayHead, very nice and would work with me if I need a custom vest. I really like his short vest design, but it's only 3 layers of cordura...

He has no issue with other vests like a neoprene one I use during the colder/winter months. You can cut them with scissors for a custom fit, which is why I think it's the fit that bothers him and not the act of wearing a vest. 

I only use one dog, he is the bay/catch dog all rolled up into one. Breed is a Thai Ridgeback, very primitive hunting dog from Thailand with wild bloodlines. As you can see, I typically use a thin tracking harness and drag line on him. 






I have tried southern cross, tx confederate, razorback hunting supply, and razorback outfitters. Even some of those cheaper one's made by who knows who that you find online.

I am at the point of just building my own for him.


----------



## RabbitJones (Oct 2, 2011)

You might look at the boar bib that ugly dog has, not sure it will work for you but seems to have a lot less restriction.


----------



## markhammett (Oct 2, 2011)

Ive been to greg's place and hunted with his nephew that uses gregs vest and now thats what I use. You will get cut throughs but the dogs can move in them and dont stand near the risk of over heating.  Most cut throughs dont cut the dog just the vest.  If you look at the web site thats the old style vest.  The new one look a little better and fit much better.  Ill use his vest or nothing at all.  jmo but I believe the dog being able to move and not over heat is more important than a bullet proof vest.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 2, 2011)

Good Lookin dog!!!

yea..that's a good one Rabbit... the boar bib from Ugly Dog is going to be very close to the harness you are using in the pic of him.  It is a Kevlar lined bib and stops right at the shoulders with under chin protection like a cut collar has with trauma plates sewn in.  One strap goes between the legs to the strap behind the legs.  I think they come in two colors pink and orange.


----------



## markhammett (Oct 3, 2011)

Ugly dog vest do look very nice. I've just never seen one first hand.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 3, 2011)

where are you in AL...might be able to meet you at the line and show you one


----------



## hogrunner (Oct 3, 2011)

Boar bib from Hard Core Hog Dogs is what I use on my main catch dog!  One nick on shoulder and several small cuts into front chest plate and he is good.


----------



## markhammett (Oct 4, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> where are you in AL...might be able to meet you at the line and show you one




I think im a good ways norh of you but I hunt in unadilla ga every now and then.  Which one you use?


----------

